

CodeIgniter 1.7.0 SQL Fix - auston
http://getrealordie.com/?p=419

======
rockbilly
Crappy that they didn't respond to your ticket, but it shows the resilience of
the open source model. You have the tools needed to fix and improve things
yourself and then give it back to help others. No reliance on a vendor's
timetable.

------
walesmd
My reply to Auston's post:

@Auston I appreciate the effort, really, but you just didn’t go about patching
this or releasing the patch in the right way at all.

First, you made a forum post about it - which is the correct thing to do. Let
other people validate that what you are experiencing is actually a bug. If you
look through the replies you would see that Derek Allard (programmer) and Rick
Ellis (CEO/Founder) responded. You never submitted a ticket in the bug
tracker, which would have allowed the EllisLabs team (and you) to easily
diagnose and update the community on the status of this bug.

Just a reply or two underneath Rick’s post someone mentions that it has been
fixed in SVN.

Now, you come out with an entire release of CodeIgniter, just to release a
simple patch that has already been fixed in the repository. Not only that, but
you post that fix to Hacker News and the forums announcing what you have done.

Essentially, what you did here, was fork CodeIgniter to gain incoming traffic
to your blog and ultimately your product. You didn’t wait on EllisLab’s to fix
the issue (as it is reportedly already fixed) nor did you give them the
opportunity or the tools/information to do so (outside of the forum).

Usually, a forum post is all that is required to get a bug fixed - but if it’s
something important that you really want a status update on, the community
policies are very clear - submit a ticket.

Hooray for throwing an awesome piece of open source software under the bus for
your own profit.

